# A set of new Leica lenses for the Leica M.



## DominoDude (Sep 26, 2014)

For a quick glance on what they look like -> http://obj.fotosidan.se/obj/docpart/97/97c9c04c28ded9388c51d64ad4c16b10.jpg
If you like to read it in your favourite language, Swedish, there are a few lines about each of them. -> http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/sex-nya-objektiv-till-leica-m.htm

The lenses are:
1) Leica Summarit-M 35 mm f/2,4 Asph
2) Leica Summarit-M 50 mm f/2,4
3) Leica Summarit-M 75 mm f/2,4
4) Leica Summarit-M 90 mm f/2,4
5) Leica Summilux-M 35 mm f/1,4 Asph
6) Leica Noctilux-M 50 mm f/0,95 Asph


----------



## sanj (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Fleetie (Oct 2, 2014)

What's the 50/2.4 for? It seems like a narrow aperture for 50mm, unless it's macro, or maybe just super-cheap. It doesn't look super-cheap.


----------

